# من عفريت ماكسويل الى تقنية النانو



## ابو عزام f16 (10 يونيو 2010)

لقد اقتحم "عفريت ماكسويل" (Maxwell`s demonالتاريخ العلمي عندما أجرى الفيزيائي الأسكوتلندي الشهير "جيمس كلارك ماكسويل" تجربة ذهنية في عام1867م تخيّل فيها "مخلوقاً ذرياً" يقف حارساً على "بوابة ذرية" تقع بين وعاءين يحتويان على غاز فيمنع ذرات الغاز النشطة من اجتياز البوابة، ويسمح لتلك الأقلّ نشاطاً بعبورها لينتهي الأمر بتنظيم جزيئات الغاز بحيث تجتمع الذرات النشطة في وعاء، وتبقى الذرات الأقلّ نشاطاً في الوعاء الآخر.



بالنسبة للفيزيائي "جيمس ماكسويل" الذي يُعتبر أحد أهم الفيزيائيين في التاريخ البشري فإن هذه التجربة الذهنية كانت مجرّد محاولة لإثبات إمكان انتهاك "القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية"، ولم تُفلح التجربة في إثبات ذلك لأن الشروط الفيزيائية المحيطة بالتجربة - في نهاية المطاف - كانت تعمل لصالح هذا القانون الذي يبقى إلى يومنا هذا مبدءاً راسخاً من المبادئ الأساسية في الفيزياء.



وأما ما تركته تلك "التجربة الذهنية" من أثر دفين وهاجس مقيم في تفاعلات دنيا الفيزياء، فهو تلك الرغبة الجامحة في التحكّم في الذرات والجزيئات وترتيبها على النحو الذي يرغب فيه العلماء؛ فالذرة، كما هو معلوم، هي البنية الأساسية في المواد، والجزيء هو ناتج عن اتحاد مجموعة من الذرات لتكوين مادة جديدة، وبالتالي فإن الذرات والجزيئات هي التي تحدّد سلوك المواد وتفاعلاتها وظواهرها المختلفة مما يعني أن التحكّم في كل ذرة أو جزيء على انفراد قمين بأن يفتح آفاقاً علمية وتقنية لا تخطر على بال. 



لذا لم يكن غريباً أن يطرح أحد أبرز فيزيائيي القرن العشرين البروفسور "ريتشارد فينمان" في عام 1965م تصوّراً علمياً في محاضرة شهيرة بعنوان (هناك متّسع كبير في القاع) حيث تساءل عما يمكن للإنسان أن يفعله في حال السيطرة على الذرة المنفردة وتحريكها بحرية وسهولة لصناعة مواد وآلات ستكون لها خصائص فريدة لأن المواد على هذا المستوى الذري تتمتع بخصائص فيزيائية وكيمائية تختلف عن خصائص الأجسام الكبيرة من المادة نفسها، كما أن خصائص الأشياء الصغيرة تتغيّر مع تغيّر أحجامها وفقًاً لما يُعرف بـ"قوانين القياس" مما سيتيح أمام المهندسين فرصاً غير مسبوقة في تصميم مواد متطورة لها خصائص متنوعة ومتغيّرة مع تغيير حجم المكوّنات فقط.




ما هو "النانو"؟: 



لقد برز مصطلح "تقنية النانو" (Nanotechnology) لأوّل مرة في عام 1974م من قبل الباحث الياباني "نوريو تانيغوشي" ليصف به وسائل وطرق وتصنيع وعمليات تشغيل عناصر ميكانيكية وكهربائية متناهية الصغر، وتُعبّر كلمة "النانو" في الفيزياء عن وحدة قياس هي "النانومتر"، وهي واحد على مليار من المتر، مما يجعلها أصغر من قطر شعرة من الشعر البشري بحوالي000 _80 مرة، ويُمكن ترتيب حوالي تسع ذرات بجانب بعضها بعضاً على "النانومتر" الواحد. 



إن الانشغال بفكرة "تقنية النانو"، التي تهتم بتصنيع الآلات والأدوات والمواد على المستوى "النانوي" وتطوير أساليب الإنتاج والتحليل "النانوي"، كان يصطدم بمعضلة أساسية تحجب ذلك "الفتح النانوي" حيث كانت العقبة الأساس هي توفير وسيلة للتحكّم تمكّن من رؤية الذرات والتقاطها وترتيبها وفق الطلب.



بطبيعة الحال لم يكن بالإمكان دعوة "عفريت ماكسويل" إلى الإسهام في عملية التحكّم والترتيب الذري المطلوبة لأنه كان مجرّد خيال علمي لعالم فذّ، ولكن رحلة الخيال العلمي عندما تنضبط بشروط "المنهج العلمي" ومواصفاته فإنها غالباً ما تحقّق نتائج تفوق الخيال، وهكذا كان الأمر بالنسبة لعالم "النانو" فقد تمثّل "عفريت ماكسويل" في عام 1981م في جهاز "الميكروسكوب النفقي الماسح" الذي اخترعه الباحثان السويسريان "جيرد بينيج" و"هنريك رورهر" والذي قاد إلى حصولهما على جائزة نوبل في عام 1986م، ولقد أتاح هذا الميكروسكوب لأوّل مرة في التاريخ الحصول على صور للجزيئات والذرات وإمكان التأثير عليها وتحريكها لتكوين تشكيلات "نانوية". 



وهكذا أتاح هذا المجهر فرص التعامل المباشر مع الذرات لينفتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام "تقنية النانو" التي يبدأ مجال عملها من صعيد أساسي للمادة وهو الذرة مما يجعل تأثيرها على جميع مجالات العلوم والتقنية، ولتصبح مجالاً جامعاً لمجموعة كبيرة من التخصصات العلمية والتطبيقية؛ فتتشابك فيها وتتداخل العلوم البيولوجية والفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية والإلكترونية وعلم المواد وتقنية المعلومات، وراحت هذه التقنية تحمل وعوداً ضخمة لتطبيقات "نانوية" متعدّدة ومتنامية في مختلف مجالات العلم والبحث والتطوير والصناعة والطب والهندسة وغيرها.



أنابيب الكربون النانوية:



يُعتبر عام 1991م البداية الفعلية لانطلاقة "تقنية النانو" وذلك عندما اكتشف الباحث الياباني "سوميو ليجيما" الأنابيب النانوية المؤلّفة فقط من شبكة من الذرات الكربونية؛ وهي عبارة عن أسطوانات من الكربون يقع قطرها في نطاق بضع نانوميترات مما يعني الحصول على تركيب ذي بُعد واحد حيث إن النسبة بين طولها إلى قطرها تتجاوز عشرة آلاف مما يمنحها خصائص إلكترونية وميكانيكية فريدة، ويجعلها ذات إمكانات فائقة في مجال واسع من التطبيقات، ولقد أمكن، بواسطة التشكيلات النانوية، الحصول على متانة أشدّ من الفولاذ بمقدار مائة مرة، وأخفّ منه في الوزن بمقدار ست مرات، وأما الأنابيب النانوية المتداخلة فإنها تبدي خاصية فريدة حيث يتحرّك بعضها داخل بعض دون أيّة مقاومة تُذكر مما يجعلها مؤهّلة لصناعة آلات مفيدة على المستوى "النانوي". 







آفاق "عالم النانو":



من تلك المنطلقات الواعدة يتوقّع المراقبون أن تُشعل "تقنية النانو" سلسلة من الثورات الصناعية والاكتشافات العلمية خلال العقدين القادمين، ولذا بدأ السباق المحموم في أبحاث وتطبيقات "النانو" على المستوى العالمي، ويُتوقّع أن تكون البحوث والتقنيات "النانوية" أكبر المشروعات العلمية التي ستتولى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تمويلها منذ سباق الفضاء في الستينات من القرن الماضي.



ولعله من المهم أن نشير إلى أن (تقنية النانو) تمثّل "الجيل الخامس" بالنسبة لعالم الإلكترونيات، فقد مرّ تطوّر "علم الإلكترونيات" بعدّة أجيال حيث كان "الجيل الأوّل" هو الذي استخدم "الصمام الإلكتروني"، وكان "الجيل الثاني" هو الذي استفاد من "جهاز الترانزيستور"، وتـلاه "الجيل الثالث" الذي استخدم "الدارة التكاملية Integrated Circuit وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جداً قامت باختزال حجم العديد من الأجهزة ورفعت كفاءتها وعدّدت وظائفها، وجاء "الجيل الرابع" مع استخدام "المعالجات الصغيرة" Microprocessor)) الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال "الإلكترونيات" وذلك بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية والرقائق الكومبيوترية السيليكونية التي كان لها الأثر الأكبر في تطوّر العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية والطبية وغيرها.



وأما "الجيل الخامس" فهو جيل "تقنية النانو" الذي يفتح الآفاق أمام أدوات وأجهزة تُصنع على مقياس "النانومتر" لتُحدث انقلاباً جذرياً في الأجهزة والتطبيقات؛ فللحجم اعتباره المهم في عالم الحاسب الآلي والإلكترونيّات، ولذا فإن من المتوقّع أن يصبح الحاسب الخارق الموجود في مراكز الأبحاث والتطوير أو في الجامعات الكبيرة مجرّد ساعة يد نتزيّن بها في المستقبل القريب، وأما المباني والآلات فإنها ستستطيع إرسال إشارات لاسلكيّة عندما تحتاج إلى صيانة، أو قد تستطيع إصلاح نفسها، وسنرتدي "ملابس ذكية" تأخذ بيانات عن صحتنا وتنبّهنا لعوامل بيئيّة مضرّة، كما أنها ستنظّف نفسها من الأوساخ والروائح دون أيّة مساعدة، وستقوم بتدفئة أو تبريد الجسم حسب درجة الحرارة الخارجيّة.



لا شك إذن أن "تقنية النانو" تدفع بالبشرية نحو عالم مثير ومذهل، ومن أبرز التوقّعات المستقبلية لهذه التقنية هي تلك الآفاق التي ستجوبها في "عالم الطب" فمن المتوقّع _ على سبيل المثال - أن تقود هذه التقنية إلى أجهزة تقوم بإصلاح حالات تصلّب الشرايين، وأخرى تتولى تنظيف الدم، وثالثة تتحرّك داخل الجسم بحثاً عن الخلايا السرطانية لتدمّرها. 




التلوّث "النانوي":



في الوقت الذي تفتح فيه "تقنية النانو" آفاقاً جديدة واعدة أمام مستقبل البشرية، فإنها - بطبيعة الحال - تحمل محاذيرها وأخطارها، فنجد أن البعض يتخوّف من تطبيقات مستقبلية لتقنية النانو في مجال "التجسس" مما يثير هواجس بشأن "الحريات المدنية" للمواطنين، وهناك مخاوف أخرى في مجال التطبيقات العسكرية، وتُطرح على الساحة أيضاً أسئلة حول "أخلاقيات التطبيق" في مختلف المجالات مما يضع على المحك هواجس أخرى حول طبيعة المجالات التي ينبغي أن يُسمح فيها باستخدام "تقنية النانو".



أما أبرز التخوّفات فهو "الاعتبارات البيئية" لتقنية النانو وآثارها على العاملين في صناعاتها مما يُضيف إلى قائمة متنامية من أنواع التلوّث، نوعاً جديداً هو "التلوّث النانوي"؛ فالتخوّف كبير من انتقال الجسيمات والتركيبات "النانوية" إلى الجسم البشري حيث إن هناك مؤشرات على أن أحجامها المتناهية الصغر ستقود إلى تأثيرات ضارة على خلايا الجسم، كما أن بإمكانها اختراق خلايا النبات والحيوان مؤدّية إلى آثار غير معروفة.



ولذا اهتمت الحكومات والهيئات العلمية المختصة في أمريكا وبريطانيا وغيرهما بإجراء الدراسات والبحوث حول "المحاذير البيئية" وإرشادات "السلامة المهنية" المرتبطة بـ"تقنية النانو"؛ فالدرس، الذي تعلّمته البشرية من مشكلات "الاحتباس الحراري" و"ثقب الأوزون" وتلوّث الماء والهواء والتربة وغيرها من المشكلات البيئية، هو ضرورة الحذر والحيطة وإجراء الدراسات المسبقة للتطبيقات التقنية والصناعية المختلفة، فكل شــــيء في هذا الكون بمقدار، وصدق الحق عزّ وجل: (وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيراً).(الفرقان: الآية2).



المصدر :منتديات علوم الاحياء
نقلا عن الدكتور خضر محمد الشيباني من مجلة اهلا وسهلا في ابريل 2007


----------



## صناعي1 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أبو عزام و جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع المميزة


----------

